# LR Camera App with iPhone 11 Max Lenses



## elkiehound (Nov 1, 2019)

Do you think that the LR Camera app will ever support the new Ultra Wide camera lense on the iPhone 11?

Right now, there is a "Wide" option on the app, which looks like it corresponds with the 1.0 option on the native iPhone app, and a "Telephoto" option that corresponds with the 2.0 option on the native app.  However, there is nothing for the UltraWide (.5) option?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 6, 2019)

That should be in this week's release elkiehound, have you found it ok now?


----------



## elkiehound (Nov 6, 2019)

Got it!  Thanks for the follow up.  This is great.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 6, 2019)

Maybe of interest- (Unless something has changed very recently)
Watched Terry White speak at Adobe Max, he mentioned the iPhone11 with Lr-
Apparently lenses 1 & 2 can save photos in DNG format.  The 0.5 wide-angle lens can only save a JPG. (A limitation of the iPhone, not Lr App)


----------

